# Bravilor bonamat batch filter



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Been a while. Things certainly seemed to have changed around here!

I've recently got hold of a bravilor bonamat novo for serving filter coffee at home when there are guests around to save me having to stand there producing pour over coffee.

Interested to see if anyone has any experience and/or ideas in respect of the queries below:

-bloom; how can this be achieved? Is it necessary?

-General grind size for 1.2litre brew (id be using a wilfa grinder with it)?

- adjusting grind size/brew time for smaller brews?

- is keeping the coffee hot by placing it on the plate a terrible idea?

Thanks


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think this one uses flat bottom filters? The machine likely doesn't do any pre-infusion. For 1.2L you can try 72-75g of coffee, coarse grind, maybe the "Filter" setting or upwards?

For smaller brews, does it allow for removing the carafe to shut off the filter? If so the best would be to use it in a steep-release fashion I think. These type of machines are really designed to work with a full batch.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes it's a flat bottomed filter. It doesn't have any programmed pre infusion. Wondering whether a crude method, such as turning the machine off would be a solution. Guess I'll give it a go and see if it works.

Will try the recipe you suggested and see how it goes.

It doesn't have a shut off mechanism. It does stop when the water runs out from what I've seen from the limited use I've had of it thus far (just done a descale cycle, waiting for the postman to deliver the filters to start using it).


----------

